# Mystery Morgan Sire



## lochnerl (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a Morgan mare by Mortana Chet and I have tried to find info on this sire from sources outside the AMHA and have found very little. If anyone has information about him, I'd love to hear it. I don't know his foaling date, but my mare was born in 1999, so he is likely at least 20 years old now.


----------

